# Is The Bell Tree dying?



## Katewho93 (Feb 16, 2017)

When I first joined everything was hopping....Re-tail, Vtp, the market. Has anyone elso noticed a decline in these places as well? I hardly ever visit other boards so idk if those have been slow too.

I can't tell if it's because of so many shops or what but it makes me kinda sad.

Also, collectables, wtf. Will there be a new batch released before I die? Will people stop hoarding them and selling them for ridiculous prices? The world may never know


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 16, 2017)

Honestly, considering you joined in November, you can't really judge whether the forums is dying or not. But New Leaf did get the new update in November, so I understand why you may think it could be dying.

From my perspective, I don't think so. As for the collectable, restocks, they're once every blue moon with very limited stock which has increased their rarity and value.


----------



## Katewho93 (Feb 16, 2017)

Do you think it's fair that people bulk buy them for the sole purpose of reselling at an inflated rate? I can get both sides of the spectrum but I think there should be a limit on how many you can buy. Though they turned to yellow candy and are essentially useless now, one user bought more than half of the wierd doll stash :/

If I'm rambling at this point just ignore me lol. I had a wisdom tooth taken out and I'm drugged to the max rn


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 16, 2017)

Katewho93 said:


> Do you think it's fair that people bulk buy them for the sole purpose of reselling at an inflated rate? I can get both sides of the spectrum but I think there should be a limit on how many you can buy. Though they turned to yellow candy and are essentially useless now, one user bought more than half of the wierd doll stash :/
> 
> If I'm rambling at this point just ignore me lol. I had a wisdom tooth taken out and I'm drugged to the max rn



Lol, the whole wierd doll fiasco was just for Friday the 13th. Its not the first time its happened I don't think.

The collectible hoarding isn't an easy thing to do nowadays considering only 1 or 2 collectibles are restocked at a time. Like with the last Chocolate Cake restock, there was only 1 issued out every few hours. So hoarding isn't an easy thing to do unless you've been a long time member here or you just have all the TBT in the world to buy everything.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 16, 2017)

Nah, it's not dying or dramatically decreasing in activity from what I've noticed. It may decline a little, but any new Animal Crossing games (especially a proper one on the Switch) will certainly perk it up again.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 16, 2017)

Related: I wonder what was going on in the community/fandom on the most active date on the forums?



> Most users ever online was 2,117, 07-21-2015 at 07:05 AM.



New Leaf had come out 2 years before that, so was the community still pretty lively then?


----------



## Corrie (Feb 16, 2017)

Actually, collectible prices are at their lowest, believe it or not. 

The forums definitely aren't dying. There is a lot of activity here still, especially in Brewster's. The only board I can think of that is dying is the Villager Trading Plaza, but even that still has activity. 

So, no offence, I don't see what you mean.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> Related: I wonder what was going on in the community/fandom on the most active date on the forums?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of them are bots. I know it used to be more active, but there was a time when bots slowed down the site.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 16, 2017)

it's definitely not dying lol.. i've been on many forums and this is by far the most active one that i've ever been on. some forums i've been on went more than 2 days without more than 5 new posts.

it's during the school year too so people don't have time to dedicate themselves here 24/7.


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

Not at all...
While it might have been more active in the past. TBT is still going rather great currently.


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2017)

I mean, technically it's dying because the site is owned and run by Jeremy and each day he gets closer and closer to death.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 16, 2017)

I suggest inviting your in-game friends on this site. I have invited one person. She just didn't like the navigation.

Just don't be weird about it... mkay?


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 16, 2017)

I think it is a little.  But this place is still much more active than most other forums I've been on.  It's not as busy as like tumblr, facebook, whatever general interest sites, but for a forum, this place is thriving.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 16, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I think it is a little.  But this place is still much more active than most other forums I've been on.  It's not as busy as like tumblr, facebook, whatever general interest sites, but for a forum, this place is thriving.



I think we do need to put in more effort for more activity though. This place is designed beautifully!


----------



## Franny (Feb 16, 2017)

This happens all the time, the bell tree will get sudden spikes of activity and just kind of die for a bit. Wait till a *big* collectible restock happens, you'll see how lively it really gets.


----------



## -Katze- (Feb 16, 2017)

Eh, all forums go through booms and busts, especially forums centered around one game. TBT seems to have a decent-sized, close community with active off-topic boards, so I doubt it'll die anytime soon.




Raskell said:


> This place is designed beautifully!



^^The layout's GORGEOUS. It's one of the main reasons why I joined


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 16, 2017)

I mean most of us here are dead inside anyways so doesn't the forum reflect our emotions, amirite?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 16, 2017)

R.I.P. Jeremy you will be missed lol.


----------



## Dim (Feb 16, 2017)

Maybe it wouldn't be so inactive if the series itself stopped making crappy spin-offs! Hopefully there is an actual game planned for the Switch system.


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 16, 2017)

Jeremy is getting pretty old now that you all mention it.  Guess that means I'm already embalmed and mummified.

On topic, we still have ~800 users logging in every day, which is only slightly down from the average of ~1k when the update was first released, so I'd say we're doing pretty okay. 

Guess we'll have to release some new collectibles or plan an event to pull the stragglers back in...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 16, 2017)

YES.  DO THIS FOR ME OBLIVIA.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 16, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Jeremy is getting pretty old now that you all mention it.  Guess that means I'm already embalmed and mummified.
> 
> On topic, we still have ~800 users logging in every day, which is only slightly down from the average of ~1k when the update was first released, so I'd say we're doing pretty okay.
> 
> Guess we'll have to release some new collectibles or plan an event to pull the stragglers back in...



Yes!  I would love this site even more!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 17, 2017)

Jake said:


> I mean, technically it's dying because the site is owned and run by Jeremy and each day he gets closer and closer to death.



theme of tbt 2017


----------



## Katewho93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh so I see the comment about collectables after I buy the avatar animation lmao


----------



## radical6 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes i never use tbt anymore because mafias dead and i rarely talk to my friends from here anymore (the ones i do care about have moved on)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 17, 2017)

Actually compared to the other boards the New Leaf boards are far more active, at least as far as I can tell, I think since the update there's been a bit of resurgence. Which is really good.


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 17, 2017)

This forum is definitely not dying hahahaha. Oh the fact that people see this as slightly inactive is incredibly amusing to me. I'm part of an online community that's been around since 1995 and we still aren't going anywhere. We've got about, idk, 100 active members still around? I guess what I'm trying to say is that as long as people still stick around a forum doesn't die out, it's still great fun with a small community. ^^ Perhaps even more so as everyone knows everyone so it's really kind of, cozy?


----------



## Buster Bunny (Feb 17, 2017)

I never saw a forum more active than that one.
I have tried my own communities, but none of them got really active and without being targets of spambots.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 17, 2017)

The only thing I can think of is the Villager Trading Plaza. The Amiibo cycling towns often mean that people can't do the regular old cycling anymore. That's the only annoying thing to me, but there's still activity in Brewster's and The Basement (even if it is just arguments over politics).


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 17, 2017)

Prices aren't that high, *cough* Spy's 5K Feather


----------



## oath2order (Feb 17, 2017)

Katewho93 said:


> When I first joined everything was hopping....Re-tail, Vtp, the market. Has anyone elso noticed a decline in these places as well? I hardly ever visit other boards so idk if those have been slow too.
> 
> I can't tell if it's because of so many shops or what but it makes me kinda sad.
> 
> Also, collectables, wtf. Will there be a new batch released before I die? Will people stop hoarding them and selling them for ridiculous prices? The world may never know



One could dream that it'd die.


----------

